# Database Discussions > MySQL >  What topics would you like to read about?

## greenman

I often get emails requesting an article on a specific topic. But I'd like to open this to more readers - what articles would you like to see me write? Looking at some of the threads, perhaps backups would be an interesting topic. Or maybe more articles on tuning MySQL (my earlier articles on this topic are from 2001 and there've been lots of changes.) What about load-balancing? Use this thread to suggest MySQL topics of interest to you.

----------


## ccalender

I would love to see more on performance tuning and maximizing the potential of mysql.

I would also like to see more on trobleshooting replication.  The is not a whole lot of documentation out there on troubleshooting replication, but we often have problems crop up and it would be nice to see various approaches we could try in order to have less down time.

Thank you!

----------


## marist89

I'd definitely like to see something on enterprise level backups, not just a couple scripts dumping data to disk.

----------


## ccalender

Information about MySQL Cluster would be great!!!

Especially with regards to using it and troubleshooting it.

Limitations of it (at least at this stage in its development) would be nice to know as well.

----------


## ccalender

An article on transactions, and a transaction-safe set-up would be very nice.

Maybe you could also include some InnoDB specifics that isn't general knowledge.

Thank you!

----------


## greenman

This month's article (to be published on Tuesday) is on performance tuning by tweaking the mysqld variables. Please keep the comments coming - what do you think didn't the article cover very well, and where would you have liked me to go more in-depth? I look forward to writing more advanced articles in future.

----------


## greenman

This month's article is on transactions using InnoDB tables.

----------


## newbjohny

Hi, I was wondering if you could do a review of the SQLite Database and the Database Browser?

Many thanks.

John.

----------


## Viral

I have yet to find a comprehensive guide to reading and understanding the "Show Status" fields. Sure, several articles mention this one or that one, but the majority of them are necver covered. I would think it'd be vital to learning how to optimize your mysql server. 

I'd also like to see some larger scale my.cnf examples that more closely reflect a 21st century database server. The included my-huge.cnf is based on a server with 2 GBs of ram? Come on! I have that in my gaming PC at home. Our current server has 16GBs of ram - give us an example my.cnf for larger servers!

Thanks,
--Viral

----------

